# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه رفتن یا نرفتن

## Saharbanoo

سلام دوستان وقت به خیر
من چهار تا کلاس تخصصی رو شرکت کردم توی کلاس های آنلاین خیلی هم راضیم اما مشکل اینجاست که عمومی هارو نمیدونم چیکار کنم چون از طرفی هم می دونم که قراره سخت بشه در نهایی..نمیدونم برم مدرسه یا نرم اگر برم وقتم گرفته میشه اگر نرم نمیدونم که بتونم خودم بخونم یا نه یه گزینه هم هست که اونارم باز آنلاین شرکت کنم....کلا گیج شدم مشاور یه چیز میگه خانواده یه چیز خودمم کلا در عذاب و استرسم
از امتحانات نهایی بیشتر از کنکور می ترسم چون نمیدونم امسال چه بلایی قراره بیارن سرمون

----------


## Metanoia

سلام 
شما میگید مدرسه برید یا نه 
یکی از دوستان من سال کنکور مدرسه نرفت جوری شد که اگه پادرمیانی عوامل مدرسه نبود ممکن بود از لیست آموزش پرورش خط بخوره و امتحان نهایی مجاز نشه 
امسال هم حتما با توجه به مصوبه شرایط فرق داره 
و احتمالا شرایط یکم سخت تره 
پس فکر این رو نکنید که نرید مدرسه 
کلاس رفتن برای هر ۴ درس تخصصی واقعا در سال کنکور کاریه که هیچ مشاور و دبیری پیشنهاد نمیکنه اما من به شخصه دوستی داشتم که با وجود مدرسه تونست مدیریت زمان خوبی داشته باشه و الان هم دانشجوی دارو هستن 
پیشنهاد میکنم اگه براتون مقدوره کلاس های رو به صورت آفلاین با فرمت ۲xببینید تا وقتتون تلف نشه 
در نهایت بیشتر رتبه های برتر از میان دوازدهمی ها هستن و فکر نکنید مدیریت سبک زندگی یه فارق التحصیل آسونه 
و مدرسه آدم رو منظم میکنه هر چند که اتلاف وقتش زیاده

----------


## Janan

> سلام 
> شما میگید مدرسه برید یا نه 
> یکی از دوستان من سال کنکور مدرسه نرفت جوری شد که اگه پادرمیانی عوامل مدرسه نبود ممکن بود از لیست آموزش پرورش خط بخوره و امتحان نهایی مجاز نشه 
> امسال هم حتما با توجه به مصوبه شرایط فرق داره 
> و احتمالا شرایط یکم سخت تره 
> پس فکر این رو نکنید که نرید مدرسه 
> کلاس رفتن برای هر ۴ درس تخصصی واقعا در سال کنکور کاریه که هیچ مشاور و دبیری پیشنهاد نمیکنه اما من به شخصه دوستی داشتم که با وجود مدرسه تونست مدیریت زمان خوبی داشته باشه و الان هم دانشجوی دارو هستن 
> پیشنهاد میکنم اگه براتون مقدوره کلاس های رو به صورت آفلاین با فرمت ۲xببینید تا وقتتون تلف نشه 
> در نهایت بیشتر رتبه های برتر از میان دوازدهمی ها هستن و فکر نکنید مدیریت سبک زندگی یه فارق التحصیل آسونه 
> و مدرسه آدم رو منظم میکنه هر چند که اتلاف وقتش زیاده


الان امسال مدرسه من تو تجربی 2 تا دورقمی داد و 7 تا سه رقمی ، و 6 تا هم بین 1000 تا 3000 منطقه  :Yahoo (1):  
همشونم هر روز تا ساعت 2 و نیم مدرسه بودن . 
مدرسه و فضای رقابتیش بهترین انگیزه ممکنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------

